# Would you kill Vermin to Regain the Lure?



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

For me it depends on the lure and the Vermin, 75% of the time i'll try and get my lure, the other 25% i'm a bit of a girly girl blowse and just say bugger it and curse a little as i cut the vermin loose :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ALL VERMIN MUST DIE..........

not really, but i would not hesitate to kill the VERMIN to regain my lure. let the others feed off their rotting carrasses hehehehehe


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

In a heartbeat!


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Id try to return it alive as best to my ability. Its only vermin because of fishermans pride, (often flawed and ignorant) pallets, idea of what is "sport" and regional tastes not by any scientific reasoning whatsoever. I've ate catfish in the US, ray in the UK and a whole steamed wrasse in malaysia they all tasted pretty good washed down with the local beer :lol: :shock: 
Its all in the eye of the beholder (and therefore I think you ought to give every fish intended for release a decent go) I mean look at the popper thread here about whiting...a couple of comments on annoying bycatch, a longtom, while doing that. coming from the UK I can only see 1 reason to bother catching a whiting is to eat it other than that what a boring fish...even if you can sight-cast to it. small, brown and compared to a longtom totally lifeless. If it didnt taste allright what you're saying is you'd happily rip its throat out to get a $10 lure back in a hearbeat...and would do so to a longtom because it doesn't? If you cant afford to lose a lure dont fish with it.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

My responses:

(a) I would not kill Vermin as he is my fishing mate. And he is a big solid dude so I would probably end up worse off. If Vermin wants my lures he can keep em. He shares his catch. 

(b) I wus brought up by me Mum saying that vermin, apart from me mate, is rats and mice and sparrows that nest in ya house and give ya lice. I have had no problems with mice and rats and sparrows in my fishing lures so I don't need to kill any of them. If I did have a problem with rats or whatever nesting in my lures, I would tell Mum. Her eyesight ain't what it used to be but she would probably still be able to hit a rat at 100 metres with that .22 rifle of hers.


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I think a lot depends on how the fish "dies".

I dont have a big issue with retrieving any lure from any fish (unfortunately cost is a big issue), as long as it is humane, so if the fish will die upon removal then spike the fishes brain before retrieval to stop the prolonged pain. Dont just pull out the lure and hope for the best.

I kind of believe in Karma and i think returning fish alive helps out with luck the next time you fish, being humane would have a similar effect (i hope)


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Turn them into part of the food chain!!!


----------



## RobDrew (Sep 15, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Having caught an ugly catfish on the weekend it bought to mind the question, what would the answer be if we are talking vermin (catfish, stingray, toadfish etc).


 Respectfully, what planet are you from?? To suggest catfish are vermin is indicative of the mindset. Both eel tailed and fork tailed catties are, lb for lb, two of the best fighting freshwater fish we have. Forkies are keen lure takers and will test you to the max if you give them a fighting chance! Appropriately targetted, as opposed to by-catch on 5olb barra gear, forkies are a great sportsfish. If you decide to eat one, bled properly at the tail, they are a lot better eating than freshwater barra as well. Tandanus are a real treat on the barbie, much better than an overfat yella anyday.
On a recent trip to a barra infested river I spent many happy hours chasing (and catching)forkies and the two keepers were magnificent fare! Do yourself a favour, don,t bag a fish you have little experiance of, ugly is in your mind !! 
This 75cm model went harder than any 75cm cod or barra, and tasted yum!!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

And prvided you know what you are getting yourself into Tandanus and Forktail catfish can make great aquarium pets PROVIDED you can meet their ideal requirements (very large tank space) I keep tandanus, they have a lot of character (eating from your hand, "playful" behaviour etc) and will soon be going free range in a spring fed damn on my parent's property, hopefully they continue to associate me with food.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

'Vermin' is not a term I like to see used in relation to any aquatic species.

They all have their place in the system and should be respected.

Relate them in value to a lure? I don't think so.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

billybob: what about carp and Tilapia.......now they are VERMIN.....aren't they....

rod drew: mate catfish don't fight better than barra IMHO in fact i have caught both a 70 cm + catfish and barra in the last 24 hours and they are very different. whilst catties do put up some resistance and you may get a run or two out of them, they have not got the power and fight of the barra.

as for eating cat fish can't seem to bring myself to do it, but i think i will give it ago next time i get one just to see what they are like. heres a hint, if you are going to keep a catfish for eating then cut it's spikes (3) off before you bring into the yak and avoid and very painful experience


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Alright, I'll rephrase that:

*'Vermin' is not a term I like to see used in relation to any native aquatic species.*


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Billybob said:


> Alright, I'll rephrase that:
> 
> *'Vermin' is not a term I like to see used in relation to any native aquatic species.*


sorry mate: just busting balls...........


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

I myself am going to sound like a bit of girls blouse but this is my opinion.

I can understand that some lures come at a hefty price and before buying a lure i always try and contemplate my reaction to losing it on my first cast.  Sometimes i don't contemplate long enough! :lol: 
But i know if i am going to peak at the possible short coming of my fishing lure it isn't the lure for me.

But in respect to all creatures great and small i see it an endeavour to preserve almost all life I can! As fishermen/ladies we have to hold testiment to this because really this is our own backyard.

I guess what i am getting at is that if you pull up a so called "vermin" treat it with due respect and humanity as you would a trophy fish. It is only when all these species are present in an ecosystem will we continue to catch trophy fish.

A "life" is a "life"- i don't think it should be valued on what you are.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Luke308 said:


> I myself am going to sound like a bit of girls blouse but this is my opinion.
> A "life" is a "life"- i don't think it should be valued on what you are.


you got cane toads down that way yet??????????


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Guys,

The questionaire questions are bordering on "bloke-ish" and may offend, I am borderline offended. If a Fisheries inspector was asked what he thought of the very leading questions it may cause an unpleasant response.

Keep the questions smart and appropriate for a wide audience.

The forum is brilliant, vibrant and virtuous and a source of fascination and information - keep it that way.

Regards

BRian


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

time for a little clarification i think: to me VERMIn are carp and Tilapia and have to be destroyed

catfish, rays toad fish etc are native and although not desireable to catch should be returned ALIVE to the water, however if to remove a lure you are required to kill the fish then the fish is likely to die if you leave it in anyway......my rule is 'you kill it....you eat it".......so far i have been very lucky (or unlucky as the case maybe) to have never had to kill a catfish

so instead of using the word VERMIN maybe the word(s) UGLY, SLIMELY, BAIT STEALING so and so's could have been used


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Last time I caught a catfish, I thought I had hooked a bloody great Mangrove Jack......Just the same, Mum was bloody delighted to be getting catty for lunch! I seldom eat fish, but I had a taste, and yes.....not real bad.....Mum's favorite fish of all.!!

Cheers all Andybear.

PS Thats what I like about fishing with HB lures, very seldom catch rubbish fish, and I even release the toadies, in good condition if possible. (Have not caught a toad fish in years :lol: :lol: :lol: ) I think if I hooked up to one of those 2 metre King George Man eating whiting, I would probably cut the trace as close as possible to the snapping teeth!....even they have the right to go on taking peoples legs off!........See, I'm really brave when I am at home and not near the water! :shock: :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Astro said:


> so instead of using the word VERMIN maybe the word(s) UGLY, SLIMELY, BAIT STEALING so and so's could have been used


I is taking ta heart what yous fellas are saying in this here topic, and specially Astro, him being a far north Qld dude, and I goes visit me mate, Vermin. "Hey!" I says shouting at him as he is a bit deaf, "I can't call you Vermin anymore, it is not nice and offends people." He just stares at me, his big mouth like a catfish in a big frown.

I passes him a stubbie and he unscrews the cap using his teeth, or what's left of them. "No," I says, "from now one I am just gunna call you a big ugly slimey bait stealing so and so!" He seemed happy with that and was glad people are thinking of his feelings.

So, well done fellow AKFFers! Together we are improving the world!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

andybear said:


> . . . I think if I hooked up to one of those 2 metre King George Man eating whiting, I would probably cut the trace as close as possible to the snapping teeth!....even they have the right to go on taking peoples legs off!........See, I'm really brave when I am at home and not near the water! :shock: :shock:


Andybear, would you cut it off even if it had taken a sx40 down deep? Would you sacrifice your SX40 for the good of human kind? That sounded like a "yes". That is just awesomely honourable of you, just so . . . . so . . . . awesomely honourable. Next time one of them snapping king george whiting take me legs off again, I am just gunna think kind thoughts towards you that you have not hampered these magnificent creatures who co-exist with us.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

troppo said:


> andybear said:
> 
> 
> > . . . I think if I hooked up to one of those 2 metre King George Man eating whiting, I would probably cut the trace as close as possible to the snapping teeth!....even they have the right to go on taking peoples legs off!........See, I'm really brave when I am at home and not near the water! :shock: :shock:
> ...


Troppo leaves me feeling all warm and fuzzy, at last someone to bear (snicker).....bear witness to the goings on of these great and quite sinister, yet fascinating predators! :shock:

Cheers Andybear.....feeling bolder by the minute! :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Love your work Andy


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Only introduced species.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

koich said:
 

> Only introduced species.


Sums up my feelings. No compunction about removing a carp from the gene pool (or by extension rabbits, foxes & white man). Mind you I've never caught a carp, rabbits don't seem to be very prevalent in salt water and the only white man I've caught is me (actually, that's not precisely true, sorry Gary).

Sargeant bakers, wirrahs & other uncomestibles are returned as close to unharmed as I can. I'm not a religious looney (I'm an atheist looney) but I can't help feeling that things have their place (eg kingfish on my teppan plate). Vermin is a very subjective and somewhat loaded word.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

couldn't help myself.....

If I did not have an VERMIN
I would not be here tonight
If I did not have an VERMIN
I might not think I was right
And if you did not have an VERMIN you might not care the way you dressed
And if you did not have an VERMIN you'd just be like the rest

VERMIN - is not a dirty word
VERMIN - is not a dirty word
VERMIN - is not a dirty word

Don't you believe what you've seen or you've heard
Well if Jesus had an VERMIN he'd still be alive today
And if Nixon had no VERMIN he might not be in decay
And if you did not have an VERMIN you might not care too much who won
And if I did not have an VERMIN
I might just use the gu-u-u-uun

Some people keep their VERMIN in a bottom drawer
A fridge full of Leonard Cohen
Have to get drunk just to walk out the door
Stay drunk to keep on goin'
So if you have an VERMIN
Better keep it in good shape
Exercise it daily
And get it down on tape


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Astro said:


> couldn't help myself.....
> 
> If I did not have an VERMIN
> I would not be here tonight
> ...


OOOOOOOoooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Freakkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is _*AWESOME*_.

Astro, I am glad you couldn't help yourself. That brought some tears (of laughter) to my eyes. That waaaassss gooooood.

For those of you who are not a bit twisted - and what are you doing on AKFF if you are not? - and you did not get Astro's humour, then just think of EGO. Like ego is not a dirty word.

And I tried at first to read it like a poem. hahahahahahha


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Andybear, you are a true legend. And a bold one.


----------

